# ANOTHER... Thinking of moving from the UK to Canada



## Owain Glyndwr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all

Just found and signed up to this forum.

My Fiancé and I are currently thinking of moving out to Canada in the next 5 years. She is a Social Worker and by this timescale I will be a fully qualified secondary teacher in English and History and will by then also be married. 

Just really at this stage starting to look at our options and to get an idea of any areas that we have any preference to move to though I think the East is most likely as there is a chance that her brother will be moving to Boston area in the USA in the future too so given the choice I know she would like to be closer to him if possible. We are of course going to go over there for a holiday some time after we get married next year to investigate further what appeals to us but would welcome any advice that can be given at this stage from anyone who has already been through the process.

Many thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

we are near the end of the process ,my wife is a primary teacher and there is no jobs in canada for teachers and that is a problem for us .good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Owain Glyndwr said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just found and signed up to this forum.
> 
> ...


Neither of your occupations are on THE LIST of 38 that are in extreme demand so your entry into Canada means one of you will require to have pre-arranged employment. Your fiance should go to Canadian Association of Social Workers for info on her occupation in Canada.
For teachers, they basically have to get here and start knocking on school boards' doors. If taken on it is more than likely it will be as a substitute teacher and through time work into a permanent position.
Certainly the east of the country is the part to be for Boston as it is within driving distance, albeit a long drive bu UK standards.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Owain Glyndwr (Aug 13, 2009)

Many thanks for that info, knew neither occupations were in the high demand list which would have made things easier but we're looking a few years at least off yet so never know things may change!


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

Owain Glyndwr said:


> Many thanks for that info, knew neither occupations were in the high demand list which would have made things easier but we're looking a few years at least off yet so never know things may change!


yes hope so we have been waiting 25 months and only know are they ready to start the processe .we think it will take another 12 months until we land.


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Owain Glyndwr said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just found and signed up to this forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Ed,

I am from Northern Ireland,my wife and i and the 3 kids are also seriously considering a move to Canada,but we know absolutely nothing about the process,area's to live ,job opportunities etc etc.

Did you make any good contacts for info?

Many thanks

Gary & Elizabeth Doherty
Northern Ireland


----------



## zetec452 (Aug 18, 2009)

elizabeth28 said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> I am from Northern Ireland,my wife and i and the 3 kids are also seriously considering a move to Canada,but we know absolutely nothing about the process,area's to live ,job opportunities etc etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I would recommend visiting Citizen and Immigration Canada website in which has a wealth of information. I would link to it but links are blocked as I don't have four posts or more. 

One of the key things to look for as stated are to whether your occupations are in the list of in demand occupations. Without this is will be more difficult to move to Canada unless you have family to whom can sponsor you. 

Hope this helps. 

Jon


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the link for CIC that Jon mentioned - this is the section for "Immigrating to Canada" but if you can click "home" to go to the entry page of the site.

Immigrating to Canada


Also, here's the link that displays the "list of 38" for Skilled Worker applications...

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing


----------

